# ¿Por qué participa usted en los foros EN-ES y Sólo Español de WordReference?



## Camilo1964

Hola:

A raíz de las modificaciones introducidas en los foros EN-ES se ha generado una intensa discusión. Me gustaría conocer la opinión de los usuarios sobre dicho punto, a través de un _poll_, el cual pueden enriquecer con su opinión anexa. La pregunta es:

*¿Por qué usted participa en los foros EN-ES y Sólo Español de Wordreference?*

La información puede servir a los propietarios de WordReference para evaluar si los cambios introducidos cumplen con la finalidad por ellos perseguida.

Cordialmente,

Camilo


----------



## Rayines

Jajajá, Camilo, qué simpática pregunta. En mi caso, falta un item: "es lo único que sabe (hacer)". Bueno, igualmente voté el penúltimo item.
Saludos ,
Inés.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Es muy interesante tu idea! Gracias por darnos un medio para expresar las razones que tenemos para estar aquí (gratuita y voluntariamente).

¡Saludos! 

Beatriz

Nota: 
¿Compartir conocimientos? ¡Por supuesto! Especialmente porque entre nosotros todas las voces son escuchadas con interés y respeto (bueno, con sus excepciones). 
Pero los puntos 2 y 4 también me hacen ojitos .


----------



## Eva Maria

Fantástica idea, Camilo!

Con un poll podemos opinar libremente sobre este esencial tema sin entrar en conflicto verbal con otr@s forer@s poco flexibles - por decirlo suavemente - y sin temor a que nuestra voz sea acallada por los poderes fácticos no tan democráticos como sería deseable.

Muchas gracias!!!

Besos,

Eva Maria


----------



## alexacohen

En mi trabajo sólo puedo repetir las mismas cosas una y otra vez.
Ladies and gentlemen, we are sorry for the long delay.
Aquí puedo compartir mi amor por los idiomas y la poesía.
Y además, ayudar (bonus).
La penúltima opción.


----------



## ivanovic77

Está muy bien la encuesta, Camilo, pero hay que tener en cuenta que en el foro de Comments & Suggestions sólo entramos los expertos, los comprometidos, los _geeks_ de la _wordreferencia _mundial_. _Es decir, que los resultados van a ser tendenciosos...


----------



## Fernita

Pero Camilo: qué genial tu idea. Mira si estaré cansada que voté hace rato y me olvidé de postear aquí.
Voté por la opción de compartir conocimiento (el que tengo, que no será demasiado, pero de algo sirve).

Muy agradecida por esta idea. Es notable como la encuesta se perfila con marcada tendencia a compartir conocimiento....

¡Te felicito por tu idea!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Jijiji.  

Camilo, my dearest,

Respondí hace un par de horas, y ni siquiera se me ocurrió escribirte aquí.  Despistada sí ando.

Tengo más de 13 horas y media de estar en frente de la computadora.  Y casi todo ese tiempo he tenido el foro abierto.  

Mmmmmmmm.  Let´s see, why do I participate?  Because even though my knowledge of languages is limited compared to that of my fellow foreros, trato de compartir lo poquito que sé.  A lo mejor a alguien le pueda servir de algo mi(s) aporte(s).

Marvelous idea, this poll.

Kisses,

Tezza


----------



## Argónida

Mis razones son parecidas a las de Alexa. No estoy aquí por trabajo sino precisamente por hacer algo completamente diferente al trabajo y relacionado con algo que me apasiona: el mundo de las palabras. 

También me gustan los lugares, reales o virtuales, en los que se demuestra que las relaciones entre personas no tienen por qué estar siempre regidas por un intercambio o un interés económico: se puede dar sin esperar nada a cambio; se puede ayudar a los demás sin que te paguen por ello; se puede vivir y crear y producir sin negocios, sin explotar ni ser explotado... Es una ilusión, en parte, porque detrás de todo esto también hay un negocio, y eso es una realidad. Pero todos (o casi todos) los que participamos aquí de manera habitual lo hacemos bajo los parámetros de la pura solidaridad y el placer de aprender y compartir, y eso también es una realidad.

Mi voto para el sexto item, pues.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo hice trampa y voté por dos. Elegí la sexta opción, como la mayoría, porque el intercambio de conocimiento es la mejor manera de aprender, y además, me encanta que la gente quiera aprender nuestro idioma y por eso ayudo en todo lo que puedo.

Por otro lado, también elegí la primera, porque mi inglés necesita mejorar y participar en estos foros es la mejor manera de aprender. Esta opción es extensible a mi catalán y mi francés, que están fuera de este hilo, pero no por ello menos importantes.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## alacant

Good morning,

I also voted for two. When I'm at my "day job" I have quite a bit of free time and I like to wander through the posts and learn new things, and help when I can.

When I am translating at home I sometimes have doubts and that is when I search in the threads or start one of my own. I don't have ADSL at home so I can't wander through the colours as much as I would like to. I didn't join it to make friends, but I have, which is lovely.

Thank you for organising this poll,

alacant


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Eva Maria said:


> Fantástica idea, Camilo!
> 
> Con un poll podemos opinar libremente sobre este esencial tema sin entrar en conflicto verbal con otr@s forer@s poco flexibles - por decirlo suavemente - y sin temor a que nuestra voz sea acallada por los poderes fácticos no tan democráticos como sería deseable.
> 
> Muchas gracias!!!
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Eva Maria


It seems that I need to remind you once again what Mike said:



> I also want to add one more note. I have seen quite a few references to democracy in the forums here. I just want to politely remind everyone that WordReference is a business, not a democracy. Like any good business it listens carefully to suggestions, of course.
> 
> And thanks for the suggestions,
> Mike


----------



## Eva Maria

Paulfromitaly said:


> It seems that I need to remind you once again what Mike said:


 
Caríssimo Paolo, 

It seems that I am your _bête noire_!

Cheers!

Eva Maria

PS: Can't you understand that I am fighting for the forum, not against it? I'm not against you!


----------



## romarsan

Hola a todos. 
Voté antes y no puede escribir post hasta ahora. 
He elegido la penúltima opción, contenta de coincidir con la mayoría y un poco triste al ver que mi vena original era un bluf.
Encontré en WR un mundo de gran actividad de intercambio de ideas, con una gama amplia de posibilidades para saciar buen porcentaje de inquietudes.
Soy partidaría de que exista un alto nivel de actividad, porque considero que estimula a participar. Me gusta entrar en el foro y ver que han "pasado cosas" y poder seguirlas. Me preocupa que queden preguntas sin respuesta, y me implico en que esto no suceda en la medida de mis posibilidades. Me he acostumbrado a navegar de un foro a otro de forma rápida, a lo que no me acostumbro es a la sensación de que esa actividad que tanto me estimula dé ahora la sensación de haber disminuido.
Mi talante positivo me indica que todo esto tiene solución y que llegaremos a ella.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Camilo y al resto de la comunidad forera. Voté por esta opción:

*Quiere compartir su conocimiento sobre uno de esos idiomas. *

Y quiero añadir que me encanta este lugar, responder toneladas de preguntas e intercambiar conocimientos con todos y cada uno de ustedes. Lamento mucho cuando surgen enfrentamientos o fricciones entre las personas.

Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## Jeromed

Camilo:
¡Excelente idea la de este sondeo! Yo también voté por la penúltima opción. 
He participado en varios foros, y para mí WR es el mejor. Espero que todos los cambios lo mantengan en primer lugar. Ya pasé por la triste experiencia de un foro que decayó mucho después de importantes 'reformas' estéticas y de formato. Estoy seguro de que eso no sucederá aquí, puesto que las modificaciones no han sido de la magnitud de aquellas.
Saludos,
J


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Camilo
Te felicito por esta idea, creo que un poll de este tipo es la mejor retroalimención que pueden tener los dueños de este negocio sin entrar en polémicas sin sentido.
Concuerdo con Ivanovic77: en esta parte de los foros sólo opinan los más comprometidos e interesados en el tema.   Pero creo que eso no lo hace tendencioso, sino objetivo, porque mal que mal son los foreros que más aportan los que seguramente pasarán por este hilo.
Confieso que llegué a WR casi por casualidad.  Me lo recomendó un amigo cuando estaba por primera vez trabajando en un lugar en el que nadie hablaba una palabra de español y me veía en la necesidad de redactar toda mi documentación y correos personales en inglés.
Pocas veces lo usé para pedir ayuda, es cierto; pero el foro se transformó en un lugar en el que conocí gente con el mismo interés que yo por compartir lo poco que uno sabe de algunos temas sin otro afán que el de ayudar un poco a quien lo necesite.   Nada más reconfortante que alguien después te responda algo como “Gracias, me salvaste con esa!!!”
A veces se dan cosas simpáticas, es cierto, y uno sigue un hilo por el mero afán de divertirse un poco, o polemizar cuando el “rival” tiene cierta altura y nivel intelectual; pero otras veces los hilos son interesantísimos y sirven para enseñar y aprender (más lo segundo que lo primero, en mi caso)
Estos últimos días el foro ha perdido ese atractivo que tenía, y más que nunca abundan los comentarios mordaces, agresivos, irónicos, poco constructivos.  Esto ya habrá decepcionado a más de un nuevo forero, al ver cómo su pregunta más que encontrar una respuesta útil se convierte en un motivo que grupos de forer@s utilizan para reavivar sus rencores personales.
No me gustó la división tal y como se hizo, ya lo he dicho en otros hilos; creo que todo funcionaba dentro de márgenes políticamente correctos cuando estábamos todos juntos, pero no revueltos.
Saludos.

Opción 6


----------



## RIU

¿Mis motivos? Debo ampliarlo a WR en general.

Agradezco sinceramente la "tirania" de Mike, el saber hacer, la rectitud, las normas estrictas de educación -me atrevo a llamarlo sentido común- la seriedad que transmite, la escritura correcta, ir en contra de la sociedad: todos somos iguales? No, no, todos somos diferentes -economía, religión, costumbres, idiomas, experiencia, etc.- y quien quiera estar aquí debe respetar. Sinceramente, esto no abunda, y es de agradecer.

Veo que hay personas que se ayudan, otras que discuten, más tarde, una sencilla frase hace que se hagan amigos. Otros -me incluyo- se divierten de lo lindo con las salidas y comentarios, preguntas, respuestas... ¿Hay alguien que trabaje? A veces me parece imposible! 

Si pudiera hacer un saldo entre lo que me han ayudado y lo que yo he ayudado, este sería claramente positivo a favor de los demás, por supuesto. 

Gracias Camilo por haber abierto este hilo, creo que será de los mejores. 

RIU


----------



## polli

Hola a todos los amig@s del foro
agradezco este hilo que comenzó Camilo porque es una excelente manera de poder expresar lo que sentimos y queremos todos los que participamos aqui.
Yo también hice trampa y vote por dos (la 1 y la 6) ya que entré al foro basicamente para aprender y porque necesitaba ayuda, pero con el tiempo me fui dando cuenta de que a veces también podía ayudar a alguien. Las razones para quedarme y entrar al foro cada vez que puedo son que aquí se vivía un ambiente de cordialidad, respeto y muchas veces de diversión en algunos hilos especialmente graciosos. Y por supuesto la gente maravillosa que conocí acá.
Mi deseo es que esto no se pierda, porque en estos últimos días el clima se ha enrarecido un poco...
Bueno, esto ha sido un discurso muy largo para mi
Saludos


----------



## Jaén

Hola, Camilo!

Te felicito por esta iniciativa que espero sea un refuerzo para dejar claras nuestras posiciones con respecto a los cambios sufidos en el foro. Todas nuestras opiniones ya las expresamos en otros hilos, pero éste servirá para confirmarlas y dejar constancia cuantitativa de ello. Que sólo participamos los más antiguos? Pues intentemos promover la participación de otros foreros cada vez que respondamos una consulta. Creo que eso ayudará a obtener un panorama más completo de la realidad.

Personalmente, si esta consulta fuese hecha antes de los cambios, y si fuese a 'hacer trampita', como algunos amigos confiesan, yo tendría que hacerlo para más de dos opciones, ya que, salvo la opción de "hacer amigos", todas las opciones serían válidas en mi caso, y creo que para la gran mayoría de los foreros.

Aunque, curiosamente la opcion de hacer amigos haya sido una maravillosa recompensa que todos ganamos y que nos motiva a estar aquí, a pesar, muchas veces, de no tener necesidad de ello. O sea, debido a los amigos, acabamos involucrándonos y haciendo de este foro un pasatiempo.

Bueno, para mí, eso era antes. Ahora no me siento motivado a participar, no me siento motivado a ayudar. Como toda vez que iba a hacer una consulta abría el foro de GV, toda vez encontraba un nuevo desafío para responder antes de hacer mi propia consulta. Como ahora el ritmo de entrada de nuevas consultas en el foro donde estoy plantado es muy lento, pues no hay nada que responder que no haya sido respondido ya o que yo mismo no haya participado.

"Did I mention the Combined View"?? Sí, ya me lo sé. Pero debido a que mi motivo principal para estar en el foro es por trabajo, pues es lógico que no voy a perder tiempo navegando entre el espectro visible del arcoiris para ver si hay una consulta en que pueda ayudar antes de hacer la mía, así que... chau! Mi volumen de participación se dividió entre seis. No quiero parecer pretensioso, pero creo que por lo menos alguien lamentará que su consulta no haya caído en el foro donde yo esté.

En fin. Para mí este tema ya está agotado. Es todo lo que tengo que decir por ahora. Y espero que en adelante también.

Nuevamente te felicito. Saludos a todos.

Sinceramente, Alberto.


----------



## Camilo1964

Paulfromitaly said:


> It seems that I need to remind you once again what Mike said:


Estimado Paul:

La cita que haces de las palabras del señor Administrador me llaman a una reflexión.

Tengo años que no releo mis libros de teoría política y de Derecho Constitucional pero, hasta donde mi memoria alcanza y la versión última del DRAE confirma (favor ver la enmienda correspondiente), la democracia es un sistema de gobierno de naciones, estados, países. Me pregunto: _¿Un foro de internet tiene gobierno en ese sentido?_

Esa democracia se basa en la soberanía que reside en el pueblo, quien la ejerce a través de representantes escogidos mediante el sufragio. Me vuelvo a preguntar: _¿Alguien aquí aspira a que los moderadores se escojan por votación universal, directa y secreta?_ _¿Alguien aquí cree que el Administrador de este fantástico foro pueda ser "derrocado" mediante elecciones?_ Creo que no, por lo menos yo no lo pienso así y no tendría ningún deseo de participar en tal hipotético comicio, pues el Administrador y los Moderadores, como base y principio, no son mis representantes ni de ningún forero.

Por tanto, el señor Administrador tiene perfecto derecho y no yerra en lo más mínimo al señalar que en este foro no hay democracia alguna, pues esto no es un país, una nación, un Estado, ni un Reino. Es, como bién lo dijo, un negocio.

Ahora bién, nuestro estimado Administrador, a renglón seguido de aclarar que los negocios no están sujetos a ser calificados como democráticos, pasó inmediatamente a señalar que como en todo buen negocio, las sugerencias son cuidadosamente escuchadas. Si el DRAE (nuevamente) no se equivoca, una sugerencia es una idea que se tiene y se expresa, lo que implica que es una opinión.

Entonces, con toda sinceridad, creo que una encuesta anónima, con alternativas de respuestas que se compadecen con la realidad del uso de la Internet y que, como lo señalé al abrirla, pretende servir de una referencia objetiva y cuantitativa para el equipo gerencial de WordReference, no es más que un mecanismo de compilar objetivamente la opinión que el foro propicia y que el Administrador considera debe ser escuchada cuidadosamente.

Espero que, cuando haya una votación numéricamente significativa (si es que se llega al alcanzar), personas preocupadas por la efectividad del foro, tal como eres tu, puedan usar sus resultados como retroalimentación. La ley de causa y efecto, cuando además se tiene el poder y se lo ejerce, requiere (en mi humilde criterio) la evaluación de los resultados y es mi sola intención contribuir con ustedes en dicha labor, si es que mi colaboración (y también opinión) se considera necesaria.

Cordialmente,

Camilo


----------



## lazarus78

Hola Camilo y los demás,

Intentaré ser breve: Primero, felicidades por la iniciativa, en la que reconozco he participado votando por las dos últimas opciones (Otra razón: necesito ayuda porque trabajo en un idioma que no es el mío, pero no puedo apuntarme el tanto de traductor, porque no lo soy ni de lejos).

Segundo: _chapeau_ tu último post (precedente al mío). Da gusto leer a alguien cuando expresa tan bien y tan claramente tus propias ideas.

Un abrazo a todos (entiéndase en neutro, reniego del todos/todas )
Lazarus.


----------



## danielfranco

"Otra razón"

Because it soothes my inner demons (read as "all of the above").


----------



## Nanon

Excelente hilo, aunque el tiempo haya pasado.
Estaba buscando una consulta semejante sobre nuestras motivaciones a la hora de usar los foros de WR en general (no solamente EN-ES y Sólo ES, aunque ya vi que la pregunta inicial se hizo a raíz de los cambios recientes).
Personalmente, lo que más hago es:

hacer búsquedas en las secciones que me interesan y a veces contestar
visitar sistemáticamente, eso sí, secciones con combinaciones de idiomas menos frecuentes, donde me parece que tal vez mi modesta contribución pueda hacer más falta (ejm: portugués-francés, a pesar de las llamadas de atención de Vanda cuando me ausento del foro por algún tiempo )
Pero ¿ésta sera la manera adecuada de usar este foro? Si es que existe "the one best way", como decía Ford.


----------

